# nqdymj.exe VIRUS on MAC?



## OliB (Jun 2, 2010)

Can anyone advise please.
I discovered the nqdymj.exe virus, along with two strange folders named DANJU and BIJELO, on my USB memory stick, AFTER I inserted this USB memory stick into my MacBook.
First, and maybe stupid, question: can my MacBook be infected with this virus? - While I was trying to move this nqdymj.exe file to the trash, I had to provide my password (of my Mac).
Second: how can I remove this virus from my USB memory stick? - I have as of yet been unable to move it to the trash.
Any help is greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance :smile:
OliB


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

If you were running OS X, then no, it can not do anything to your Mac, as OS X can not run .exe programs. It most likely wanted your password as you moved it to the trash because the file was locked, and only admin can move/delete locked files. As for your USB stick, I would move the files you want to keep to your hard drive, then reformat the USB stick. Use Disk Utility to do it, and have it write all zeros to the stick. This should clean it up.


----------

